# Update 4.1.1 again? I already have it?!?!



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

I updated to 4.1.1 two days ago on my 16gb 7. I just got notification to upgrade to 4.1.1 again. But I am already on it! I even double checked in my "about phone" setting. Any insights or similar issues? I know that the first 4.1.1 update did not strip away any "infringing" features. I'm just a bit hesitant to update considering the version is the exact same. I'd hate to lose my "in"fringe benefits.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

It's a different build number but still considered 4.1.1. If it does take away device search just fastboot flash the recovery image of 4.1. I don't think it will though.


----------



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

That's a great idea but there is a chance that if I do recover, this latest update would be the one to push to my device. I'd like to wait and see if someone less of a chicken than I does it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

And clearly I'm an idiot. I just saw the thread about this same topic that was started before this one.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

tsruggles said:


> That's a great idea but there is a chance that if I do recover, this latest update would be the one to push to my device. I'd like to wait and see if someone less of a chicken than I does it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


All you have to do is refuse the update after flashing 4.1 update


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

If you're rooted, Modaco's Rom already has the new update so you can just flash that. If you're not,I don't see what the harm is...


----------



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

I got sick of seeing the pop-up for the update so I installed it. Everything is still intact. I did notice that in "About Tablet" there is the fcc info. I didn't notice that before. Other than that seems legit.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

